# Health Guarantee - is 2 yrs enough?



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I've been talking to Vizsla breeders and found one that looks like a good match. My only concern is that they offer a 2 year health guarantee for genetic defects, whereas all the other breeders I talked to offer 3 years and one even 5 years. My question for the forum - is 2 years long enough? My understanding that hips aren't even checked for dysplasia until dogs are 2 yo. Is a 3 year health guarantee the standard and, if so, should I be concerned if a breeder offers less (even if they meet all the other reputable breeder criteria described on this forum and elsewhere)?
thank a lot!
Rena


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If possible and if your sold on these folks have them provide past customers as contacts.

This could cause a stir as well 

Communication and open line of information is a need 

The Past mates and sales do the ground works research there dogs 

3 to 4 years would matter a tad better yes

5 years could be a Mates life of hunted hard and put into risks

Get a waver and talk to there Personal Vet if possible with any health concerns You may have on there past Reds they have supported 

A consumer should kick every tire He or She can

This is a (Lifestyle Choice) few should take a Chance with a Red that chances many choices you make

from the day You Folks take your puppies home.

Talking to consumers before you could ease your choices if there good they will freely provide some for you.

Even the best have a few where the did fail some by age 5

was it all Pre dna or was it diet and supplement choices?

Or was it as easy as a (loading Ramp) to support Your Great Reds we all must use after a very big push or hunt 

all if these matter


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could understand a breeder wanting to give a 2 year health guarantee, because environment can be a factor in some health problems. Due to the fact that the dog is not in their care after the purchase, figuring out if something is genetic or environmental can be tough.

Having the dogs testing done at 2 years should not be a problem. The only way it would be is if a females heat cycle it close to that time. A clause in the contract would take care of that problem.
I would be more concerned with health testing of their breeding stock and past generations. If they have been a breeder for some time, what were the results of the tests of other offspring. If there is a problem do you get to keep the pup and be reimbursed a certain amount. Or is it return the pup and its replaced from another litter. The reason I ask this is because we get to attached to return the pup.
If all of the above checks out you need to start visiting with the breeders in person, and interact with their dogs.
This will help you narrow down your search. But please do your homework before meeting any puppies.


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Rudy and TexasRed! I absolutely do plan to visit breeders! And I'm trying my best to do research on the OFA website on related dogs - the problem is that there's no way of my knowing about the many related dogs that haven't been tested. Plus, no offspring from the dam of an upcoming litter have been tested - the one litter she's had is only a year old.

I asked this question because I want to gauge this is before I visit. If 2 year health guarantee is within the standard range and makes sense given a dog's development (for genetic issues), then I won't make a big deal of it. Certainly if I don't get a good feeling when I meet breeders and their dogs, then I won't go with that breeder regardless of the health guarantee.

Good point about what the guarantee provides - I didn't ask! Indeed, who would want to replace a dog that you've lived with for 2+ years?! So, what should a good breeder offer? A refund of purchase price (keep dog), treatment, or what ... can't seem to find anything on this anywhere.

thanks again


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a 3 year guarantee. We have the right at 2 years to X ray hips and if they are not good you can turn dog back to breeder for a new pup. We have seen Miles' hips and they are good, but even if not we could never give him up!! 

If the dam does not have any other litters to get health information from, how about any information on her littermates? Perhaps the breeder will have some contacts and you can dig into the family history a bit more. Family health history was important to us in choosing a breeder. Make sure to ask about genetic diseases as well as hips. 

If the breeder checks out in all other aspects I wouldn't be concerned with a 2 year guarantee.


----------

